

The jet engine factory with no middle managers - luckystrike
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/37815/print

======
TrevorJ
...did they all get sucked in? "Man, I TOLD my direct report not to stand in
front of that thing when I turned it on..."

------
MaysonL
Now - where is the software company that works like this? Does anybody know
one?

~~~
luckystrike
This article is actually an offshoot from the post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=287570>

Fog Creek Software tried to model itself on this company, but as Joel pointed
out, it did not really work out 'that' well.

